# Suddenly not starting



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

I've got a 95 Altima, it's been idling rough, so I decided to check the spark plug wires to make sure they were working okay. They were. 

But then when I reconnected the wires to the spark plugs, the car won't even crank. Lights and randio etc work just fine, so no battery issues.

Just happened suddenly...I have never had problems starting this car, so it must have something to do with what I just did. I just don't know how anything with the spark plugs would cause it to stop cranking. 

Please Help,
Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wont even crank? thats odd... check the cables going to the starter and all of your fuses. just removing the plug wires shouldnt have caused anything wierd like this. cranking issues are usually, but not limited to, the starter and or starter solenoid, the ignition switch, and fuses. the main ones under the hood. check them all out.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do the lights dim when you try to start the car? 
Is the car a manual or automatic?


----------

